# ADA - THE INTERNATIONAL AQUATIC PLANTS LAYOUT CONTEST 2004



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

ADA's International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2004 is just around the corner!










Website: http://www.adana.co.jp/ 
Entry form: http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/con4e.pdf 
Closing date: April 30, 2004 
Fee: FREE!

Negative film and digital camera images are now accepted, along with positive film. However, a print is required for applications with negative film and digital camera. Please make sure to include 2L size print in case of the application with negative film and digital camera in order to confirm the picture.

If you make it into the top 500 tanks, you receive a beautiful, high quality magazine with pictures of the top 500 tanks. It is not very difficult to get into the top 500, however. Last year, a tank with goldfish and plastic plants actually placed 498th! So don't be afraid.

All other details are in the entry form.

Carlos


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Am I understanding properly that there is no application fee? Does that mean the catalogue will be free to the top 500? I looked up and down, but saw no details on this.

Odd...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep. There's no longer an entrance fee, or at least there's not for those of us whom they sent invitations to. That's the only reason I'm entering!


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

I got an invite to last year's (or was it the year before?), but didn't hear anything this year. I think they send stuff out to each year's AGA entrants.

Anyway, I checked the ADA site and that entrance application and it's identical-- no fee mentioned. I'll have something put together for this one...


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Almost a month away, everyone! Start getting those entries in. Remember that entering is free this year, and, if you place in the top 500, you get a beautiful magazine with pictures of the top 500 aquariums that were entered.

Carlos


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

When is the latest you guys have sent it in, and still been entered?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

They say you need a profesional print (ie no injet) of all digital pictures. Would something like Sam's Club or Walmart quality pics be ok?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Good question Gomer.

Also what exactly does this mean,

_Applicants can send as many layout pictures as possible, but one photo for each layout._

1 photo per tank/aquascape?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

ekim said:


> Good question Gomer.
> 
> Also what exactly does this mean,
> 
> ...


- You can submit more than 1 layout
- Submit only 1 photo for each layout


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

aquoi said:


> ekim said:
> 
> 
> > Good question Gomer.
> ...


so... if i have three tanks? i take one pix each tank. total three layout pix? it doesnt matter front or side pix? how can Mr. Amano judge layout by only one pix? :roll: i think thats why he is professional! :lol:

Tim


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes, if you have three layouts, you can submit all three (one picture each). 

You can submit whatever shot you like (side, specific plant, etc) but to do well in the contest, you'll want a single photo that will show the layout well. Hence, you'll want a full frontal shot of the tank.

Carlos


----------

